# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ma thoni një fjalë..

## riza2008

Ma thoni një fjalë,o njerëz të nderuar,
Ashtu siç e ndjen shpirti yt fisnik.
Ndoshta dhe një andër,për të më arnuar,
Atë shpirt që vuan,për një shok,një mik.

Thuaje si të duash,jo s të përgojoj,
Veç me zë të ngjirrur nuk e dua.
Zgjomë nga gjumi i thellë në më dëgjon.
Dhe më përqafo,mendo për mua.

Oh,sa mirë do jetë,jeta më mbrapa,
Plot me britma zërash nga gëzimi.
Ja,kjo fjalë e thënë nga goja jote,
Zgjoi ëndrra jete ngazëllimi.

----------


## riza2008

Dhe kur rrugës eci i vetmuar,
Ndjej në shpirt tiktakun e harresës.
Eh, O Zot ,mendo edhe për mua,
Si udhtar i lodhur dhe i shpresës.

----------


## riza2008

Shum ditë i larguar,
marrur harratinë,
jo,s jam zemëruar,
shkrep si vetëtimë.

Pres i përmalluar,
fjalën që të vijë,
Të jetë fjalë e ëmbël
Nuk dua thartirë.

Fjalë nga gryka e pushkës,
Kurrë s kam nevojë.
Nga buzët e tua,
Po,folëm me gojë.

----------


## riza2008

Kujdes me fjalën"mik"

Mos qesh me fjalën "mik" ti,zonjë e bukur,
se fjala "mik" ka vetëm një kuptim.
Ai që mikun mban, jo për ta zhvatur
ngelet mik mbi mik në shpirtin tim.

Kujdes me fjalën "mik" ti mik i dashur!
Mos e përdor pa vënd se s'ka kuptim!
Kjo fjalë e ëmbël"mik" për ty,cipëplasur,
në jetë të jetve,kurrë s'do ketë kuptim.

----------


## GeoF

Te uroj udhe te mbare ne vargezimin e nisur, ose ne pervojen tende , pasi nuk te njoh sa kohe ke qe provon te hedhesh ndjenjat ne vargje.
Letersia eshte dashuria dhe jeta e shume njerezve ne mbare boten, eshte porta e bukur qe lejon hyrjen tek shpirti.
Vargezimi juaj klasik eshte i dashur, i embel dhe mendoj se duhet te vazhdosh me larmi vargjesh dhe me lexime te shume njekohesisht duke eksperimentuar.
Mjeti me i mire per tu shprehur eshte metafora dhe organiciteti i te shkruarit.
E rendesishme mbi te gjitha eshte,; Te duash .......
Udhe te mbare.

----------


## mondishall

Ndodh pa dhe shkruhet, ndjehet pa dhe shprehet, i nderuar riza. Urime!
 Me lejo pak hapesire ketu per ca vargje te miat marre nga libri, "Diku...Dike... Dikush...". Shume kohe me pare, nga ky forum e kane nisur rrugen shfaqese.         


     "Humbja" e mikut

   Hajde o mik, të pimë një kafe
   -S'kam kohë, kam punë, kam halle!
   Hajde o mik, të dalim një çikë
   -Ouu, përtoj, të shlodhem jam shtrirë!

   Pirtmë o mik, do vi të të shoh
   -Do iki, s'më gjen, më fal se nxitoj!
   Të dua or mik, prandaj të kërkoj
   -Më fal, kush je, s'të njoh, s'të kujtoj!


         Zhgënjim

   Sot mos ma shani vargun
   Se është i dëshpëruar
   As mos ma prishni gjakun
   Se boll ësht' prishëruar.

   Sot lereni vërejtjen
   As mos ma bëni qejfin
   Se sot e kam me veten
   Me vete edhe dertin.

   Sot fjalën dot s'e gjej
   Që tejkalon zhgënjimin
   Kur shokun-shok s'e sheh
   Se sheh veç tjetërsimin.

   O tjetërsim i ndyrë!
   Ç'ma bëre shokun tim?
   S'ka maskë në fytyrë
   Maskove shpirt'n e tij!

----------


## hope31

urime per vargjet
kane  trishtim por jane me vlere dhe domethenese, kane realitetin ne brendesi

vazhdim te mbare

----------


## skender76

> Ma thoni një fjalë,o njerëz të nderuar,
> Ashtu siç e ndjen shpirti yt fisnik.
> Ndoshta dhe një andër,për të më arnuar,
> Atë shpirt që vuan,për një shok,një mik.
> 
> Thuaje si të duash,jo s të përgojoj,
> Veç me zë të ngjirrur nuk e dua.
> Zgjomë nga gjumi i thellë në më dëgjon.
> Dhe më përqafo,mendo për mua.
> ...


Ni fjal, mund ta thampor nuk te premtojqe e dal prej mejete arrij te zgjoj Zani me zor m'delforcat me kan lancopat jam tu m'ledhper me u cu ne kamPor edhe n'kyt gjenjedoren ty, ta jappor s'kam asgja n'menje po t'provojm t'dy bashk.T'shofim ka shoqniase mos gjejm naj gjaatje ik vetmiaper mos me u kthy maT'shofim fmit e vegjelqe vec t'qeshun rrinn'buzqeshjen e tynene tresim merzin.T'shohim kur lin dielliqe nricon ket tokta shohim drejt e n'syqe t'na thaj kta lot.T'shohim edhe Zotinket s'duhet me e harruqe gjanat qe ban Aj  na duhet me i pranu.

----------


## riza2008

Faleminderit GeoF qe merr pjes ne faqen time letrare si dhe per mendimet qe jep per letersine.Te jam mirnjohes.

----------


## riza2008

hope31!Eshte kenaqesi kur dikush te jep mendime per nje punen tende pasi te ndihmoin ne te ardhmen.Shum faleminderit qe u angazhuat me krijimet e mia.Respekte.

----------


## riza2008

skender76.Ekuptoj qe te kane prekur poezite e mia,por jeta ka mekanizma te tjere per te mposhtur c far do lloji fatkeqsie.Une e kam perjetuar rende dhimbjen dhe kam gjetur forca  per ta mposhtur.Te uroj gjith te mirat ne jete.Perzemersisht rizai.

----------


## riza2008

Ma thoni një fjalë.

Më jepni një libër,
Më jepni një llambë,
Më jepni një laps,
Një letër të bardhë.
Në mesin e natës
Pa dritë e pa hënë,
Ashtu i pa gjumë,
Lexoj A,B,C-në.

Më thirrëni me fort,
Pas veshit të shurdhët
Më dilni përpara,
Rrugën ma bllokoni,
Me veten mos qeshni,
Se mund të më zgjoni.
Ma thoni një fjalë;
Rroni apo srroni.

Më thoni që mali,
Ra dhe u thërmua,
Më thoni që deti,
Sot u bë përrua,
Më thoni që nata,
Spo gdhin më mëngjeze,
Më thoni që pula,
Spjell në për qymeze.

Thomëni që hajduti,
E vodhi floririn.
Thomëni që i jati,
E vrau të birin.
Thomëni që rruga,
Ka driza dhe ferra,
Thomëni që bota,
Është mbushur me plehëra.

Ju lutem,o njerëz
Më flisni një fjalë.
Nuk jam kaq i lig,
Nuk jam i përdalë.
Në dukje ngjaj keq,
Si viç i pa larë.
Nga shpirti katil,
Të vras pa të parë
Njifem si i urtë,
Si qëngji manar.
Nga truri i trashë,
Veshët si magjar.
Unë jam egërsirë
Që të çaj me dhëmbë,
Po smë njojte mire,
Të shtypa me këmbë.

Më thoni që miku,
Ka ikur nga fiqiri,
Tek ecte në rrugë,
E vrau i  piri.
Nuk dinte i gjori,
Të sillej me të.
I tha: Stë kam mik,
Të vras çke me të.

Po ua them o shokë
Zërin ma dëgjoni,
Është një zë i mbytur,
Por mos e harroni,
U duhet një ditë,
Kur ta shifëni ngushtë,
Kur tu vine tua thyejinë,
Turinjtë me grusht.

Dërgomëni një zile,
Kur të jeni dehur,
Vetë do ta kuptoni,
Dehjen ua kam nxjerrur.
Ruhuni nga nata ,
Se u vjedh hajduti,
Hajduti me shkollë,
Kopsat ua këputi.

Këndoni në dasma,
Vajtoni në vaje.
Kujdes se u ruajnë,
Ca njerëz me kullare.
Mos e ngrihni zërin,
Në për muhabete,
Mbani brënda vehtes,
Sa më shumë sekrete.


Ma jepni një gisht,
Tua quaj për nder.
Se jam duke rënë,
Poshtë në humnerë.
Ju mos kini frikë,
Se nuk ua marr krahun,
Nuk jam gjë e ligë,
Sua them për tu tallur.

Më jepni pak frymë
Smë punon mushkria,
Ashtu gojë më gojë,
Si vëllezëria.
Po e meritoj,
Bëje me dëshirë.
Të rroj dhe ca ditë,
Veç të jem i lirë.

Më jepni një shpatë,
Si të Skënderbeut.
Koka do të pres,
Do tja shpije dheut.
Kokat e pa lara,
Të pista me erë,
Shkatërruan botën,
E bënë krejt humnerë.

E bukur është jeta,
Stë lënë ta jetosh.
Ti në punën tënde,
Tjetëri të heq osh.
Tjetërsuar njrëzit,
Kthyer në vampire,
Në këtë tokë të  ëmbël,
Drizat pse kanë mbirë?

Më thoni që vdiq,
Një njeri i mirë.
Do vi sdo harroj,
Natën pa u gdhirë.
Do tju pyes ju:
Nga se vdiq i shkreti.
Vdiq nga perëndia,
Apo e vrau mbreti.


Me shpirt po ju pyes:
A e ndjeni erën,
Furtunën e dimërit,
Që pemët rrëzon?
Veç kuptomëni mire,
Se nga kjo furtunë,
I gjallë do të ngelet,
Ai që beson.

A e dëgjuat mbrëmë,
Çfar ndodhi në rrugë;
Një njeri i çmëndur,
E rrëzoi një urë.
Iku u largua i ligu me vrap,
Kërkon policia,
Por sdi kë të kap.

Një kondrabandist,
Spaguan doganë.
Një vajzë e droguar
Bredh në për Tiranë.
Paradë suksesesh,
Mburret qeveria,
Se çkini harritur,
E di perëndia.

Ma thoni o shokë,
Çfar ju prek më shumë.
Mungesa e dritës,
Krimi në për rrugë?
Po pa punësia,
Si ju duket vallë?
Për ca është normale,
Tjetëri thot skandal.

Më jepni një shkrepëse
Të ndez një qiri.
Të lutem tek zoti,
Për çdo marrëzi.
Dhe në më dëgjoftë,
Ashtu zemër vrarë
Ska çtë bëjë i shkreti,
Çtë fali më pare.



Më jepni sinjal,
Kur vjen lumi turbull.
Kam për tju ndihmuar,
Sdilni kurrë të humbur.
Se ai përmbyt,
Fshatëra dhe qytete.
Mbreti në pallat;
Shyqyr rroj për vete.

Më thoni që mbrëmë,
Lindi një parti.
Hej për hajër qoftë,
Sjelltë mbarësi.
Qoftë më e mire,
Se partite e tjera.
E kërkoftë pushtetin,
Me punë,pa hilera.

Ua them sinqerisht,
Lart do ngrej një gisht.
Një grusht për të tëra,
Ti thërmoj si rëra.
Sdi çduhen kaq shumë
Nuk punojnë fare.
Kanë mbirë si kërpudhat,
Në fushë e ugare.

Më thoni të dal
Edhe unë tek sheshi.
Të rri ta shikoj,
Atë që smë deshi.
Të qesh me pahir
Dhe me djallëzi,
Se kështu të duan,
Është varjiant i ri.

E dëgjuat mbrëmë
U mbyt një fëmi.
Një grua e vrau,
Dashnorin e tij.
Një djalë me kobure,
Del në për qytet,
E zbraz dy tri here,
Largohet i qetë.


Pa më thoni ju 
O njerëz të zgjuar.
Çfar rruge të zgjedhi,
Populli i vetmuar.
Të dali në protesta,
Po kush ta dëgjojë,
Ata janë shurdhuar,
Sflasin as me gojë.

Jeta është e bukur,
Si lulia kur çel.
Çizmia e ushtarit,
Të vjen dhe ta shkel,
Të shtyp kokë e këmbë,
Si mizë e pa mbrojtur.
Ti sflet dot me gojë
Dhe rri si i ndrojtur.

Veç në errësirë,
E ndjej veten mire.
Futem rri në shpellë
Me turinj të nxirë.
Dukem si luan,
Si mbret në përrallë,
Sa fillon të zbardhet,
Si një qën i çalë.

Pse spyesni për mua,
Rroj apo kam vdekur.
Se unë jam njeri ,
Me skelet të tretur.
Po për kë do pyesësh,
Ti o zotëri?!
Për yjet në qiell,
Për UFON,ku rri.

Ta dini ne rrojmë
Dhe jemi krenar,
Me libra në duar,
Dhe sytë në ballë.
Me këngët e zemrës
Dhe shpirtin fortune,
Se çfar bëni ju,
Qahet veç me kujë.

----------


## BaBa

_Ne 2008 - te zemra ime u be dete.
me nje fjale syte te paskan dale,
nen qetesi shpirti u be hihe-
nen henen te plot te pash ty qe qaje me lote....................._

----------


## skender76

Komplimente riza2008.......faleminderit qe na jep mundsin me lexu shkrimet tuja.....

----------


## DI_ANA

Shume bukur Riza....Bukur!

Suksese per me tej.

Respekte

Diana

----------


## riza2008

BaBa faleminderit qe lexon poezite e mia.

----------


## riza2008

skënder76 më duket si kur njihemi prej vitesh nga çiltersia jote,ju falenderoj per gjithçka.

----------


## riza2008

DI ANA moj poeteshë e talentuar eshte kenaqesi per mua qe lexoni poezite qe paraqes ne forum.Ju faleminderit.

----------


## _Elena_

*Nje fjale per ty?
Fjalet jane te varfera,ndjenjat  nuk shkruhen 
shpirti te dhemb dhe vajton
se di,vall a me kupton?

Erdhi nata perseri,e vetmja ime shoqeri
te pres me mall,te hap zemren tek ty
Eja nata ime ti,degjo dhembjen time perseri
Shiko lotet e mi,po vuaj per ate dashuri.

Zgjate doren dhe me prek
ndjej trupin qe po dridhet
Mos ik te lutem mos
Eja nata ime ti,eja perseri,mos me le ne vetmi.



Ps. Nuk jam poete.Jane thjesht disa rreshta te cilat me dolen nga shpirti kete moment.

Respekt riza.*

----------


## riza2008

Elena shumë faleminderit për vargjet që solle ne faqen time letrare,ti thua që s'jam poete, por vargjet ike shkruajtur më mirë se një poete,apo poet.Të përgëzoj,për inisjativën.

----------

